# Q-MATZ vs Frogmats



## s2k9k (Feb 7, 2013)

I have been using Frogmats for about a year and I use them for everything I smoke, I love them! So I was real excited when I was asked to test the new Q-MATZ. I wanted to see how they compare to Frogmats and I ran a couple of tests which I posted in different threads. In my tests I was only testing the Q-MATZ so I never mentioned Frogmats, I wanted it to be an unbiased test and not a comparison test, I also didn't want to mention Frogmats until the Q-MATZ were available to the public. Well they are available now so I want to compare the two.

To tell the truth I can only find one small difference in the two. The Q-MATZ have smaller holes, everything else about them looks exactly the same. The texture, the weave, the feel and the way they work all seems to be the same.

Oh wait there is one big difference in them, the PRICE! I looked at the website where I bought my Frogmats and at that time it was the least expensive place I could find them. They sell pre-cut sizes and the Q-MATZ are sold by the foot from standard width rolls so the best way I could come up with comparison pricing was to break it down to price per square inch. I checked all the sizes of Frogmats and they came out at 6 cents (or a little higher) per square inch and the Q-MATZ are less than 3 cents per square inch, so the Q-MATZ are less than half the cost of Frogmats!!!

Here are some pictures of the two side by side, the Q-MATZ is on the right. The Frogmat is a darker color because I have used it a lot but it was the same color as the Q-MATZ when it was brand new.













102_1240.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 7, 2013


















102_1239.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 7, 2013


















102_1238.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 7, 2013


----------



## linguica (Feb 7, 2013)

BEEN there, ordered my Quartz mats


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 7, 2013)

That's exactly what I need for smoking peppers and the like.....gotta order some in the not too distant future.



~Martin


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for a great detailed, unbiased review. This looks like a great product, sold at a great price, by a great person/sponsor. I really like the idea if having two sizes an bring able to order it by the foot. Hope to pick some up soon.


----------



## venture (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure the detail proves much?  Looks like a wash?

Price tells a lot.

Todd's customer tells a lot?  I know where I would order?

And this doesn't even address his February discount for forum members?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## linguica (Feb 7, 2013)

TO THE PEOPLE THAT TESTED TODD'S NEW QUARTZ MATS: I ordered some the quartz mats and would like to know if they can be cut to size with a sharp pair of scissors?


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 7, 2013)

Linguica said:


> TO THE PEOPLE THAT TESTED TODD'S NEW QUARTZ MATS: I ordered some the quartz mats and would like to know if they can be cut to size with a sharp pair of scissors?


They can be cut very easily even with some dull scissors! And Todd is calling them Q-MATZ!


----------



## linguica (Feb 7, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> > TO THE PEOPLE THAT TESTED TODD'S NEW QUARTZ MATS: I ordered some the quartz mats and would like to know if they can be cut to size with a sharp pair of scissors?
> ...


Thank you for your swift, accurate response.


----------



## linguica (Feb 7, 2013)

Got it...........Q_MATZ.............Going to Costco tomorrow for a large package of salmon.   GB&D on the grill....YUM


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 8, 2013)

Venture said:


> Not sure the detail proves much?  Looks like a wash?
> 
> That's exactly what it does prove, that there is no difference between the Q-MAT and the Frogmat.
> 
> ...


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 8, 2013)

Todd, you should call them A-MAZE-N-Mats!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2013)

I ordered the MATZ from Todd for my dehydrator.... I have some to test in the smoker also....   

As for the dehydrator....   I think they will be awesome... drying fruits that have natural sugars...   they get sticky... I use parchment now and I think the MATZ, with the improved air flow will be AWESOME....

So, don't forget about the dehydrator....

Dave

(the revue should have been here by now... I'm in the middle of replacing a hot water tank and some plumbing under the house.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... )


----------

